# HCG on trt



## Texan69 (Jan 27, 2021)

Recently started at 1200 IU’s weekly of HCG 
as the mrs May want another kiddo and this Amy help.  I also wouldn’t mind my testicle size
 Going back to where it was. 

for those of y’all who have added HCG to your trt after already having been on for a few years how long did it take for the HCG to restore testicle size 

im pinning 600iu’s twice weekly feel free to share what worked for y’all and what didn’t etc


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 27, 2021)

I run HCG. Same reason (balls). It works. Been a minute though since I added it, I'd guess couple weeks to a month the boys would be back.

8 weeks though to cure yer micropenis according to this study.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 27, 2021)

Spermatogenesis, the process of making sperm, takes between 74-100 days (depending on the data set in question) to get going so we're talking about results in months rather than weeks. Ditto ball size, which is dictated primarily by how many swimmers you have. I'm assuming the miss is willing to be patient because the chances of achieving a pregnancy in less than 6 months at that dose is fairly low. Otherwise, you're fine.

I'm on 750iu 2x week. Began 9 months into my TRT. Took 6 months to improve semen analysis numbers. Went from oligospermic (low number of soldiers) to perfectly normal. Balls are bigger than ever, which to begin with caused some Randy Marsh South Park style problems because they were hanging lower than usual. Body, and ball sack, have adapted to accommodate the boys since then. I'm not going to lie, having big balls feels pretty good.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks for the explanation Zilla...always appreciate your input.

1 serious question on that - does all of that equate to bigger loads in that 74 days?
Sometimes I get a few dribbles sometimes a 1/4 load of what I used to be and tried a lot of different methods but none have panned out.
I even have an rx for hcg but ive only used it steadily for 3-4 weeks before I concluded it wasnt worth the money and have used it sporadically since but if you're telling me there's a good chance it will have me rivaling peter north in 6 months at 750 iu 2x / week im fukkin in...


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 28, 2021)

Im not sure this matters at all. I know piles of guys who have been blast and cruise or trt for ages. None of them seem to have trouble impregnating women.


----------



## Trump (Jan 28, 2021)

How much does hcg effect your estrogen?


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 28, 2021)

Rhino99 said:


> Thanks for the explanation Zilla...always appreciate your input.
> 
> 1 serious question on that - does all of that equate to bigger loads in that 74 days?
> Sometimes I get a few dribbles sometimes a 1/4 load of what I used to be and tried a lot of different methods but none have panned out.
> I even have an rx for hcg but ive only used it steadily for 3-4 weeks before I concluded it wasnt worth the money and have used it sporadically since but if you're telling me there's a good chance it will have me rivaling peter north in 6 months at 750 iu 2x / week im fukkin in...


Sperm make up a tiny % of your load so I doubt you'll see much of a difference. Mine has been roughly the same pre/post TRT with no significant change from the introduction of hCG. 



Trump said:


> How much does hcg effect your estrogen?


It'll bump it up a bit. Taken during my T peak, I went from 130 pmol/l (35 pg/ml) to 190 pmol/l (52 pg/ml) once 750iu 2x week was introduced into the mix. That puts me right at the higher limit of the ref range. 

At the normal recommended dosage, 500iu 2x week, any jump in E2 shouldn't be problematic unless your TRT is designed to chase numbers rather than treat symptoms.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 28, 2021)

Great thread right here. I was actually going to ask the same as I’m in the same situation with the wife. 

Thanks for the info Zilla!


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 28, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> *Sperm make up a tiny % of your load so I doubt you'll see much of a difference. Mine has been roughly the same pre/post TRT with no significant change from the introduction of hCG. *
> 
> At the normal recommended dosage, 500iu 2x week, any jump in E2 shouldn't be problematic unless your TRT is designed to chase numbers rather than treat symptoms.


Lecithin, pygeum, .25mg caber twice a week, and clomid help produce bigger loads.


----------



## Jin (Jan 28, 2021)

Uncle manny said:


> Great thread right here. I was actually going to ask the same as I’m in the same situation with the wife.
> 
> Thanks for the info Zilla!



If you can’t get it done yourself, just call on Tyrone.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 28, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Lecithin, pygeum, .25mg caber twice a week, and clomid help produce bigger loads.




ya don’t mark me down for clomid that stuff messed me up


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 28, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Spermatogenesis, the process of making sperm, takes between 74-100 days (depending on the data set in question) to get going so we're talking about results in months rather than weeks. Ditto ball size, which is dictated primarily by how many swimmers you have. I'm assuming the miss is willing to be patient because the chances of achieving a pregnancy in less than 6 months at that dose is fairly low. Otherwise, you're fine.
> 
> I'm on 750iu 2x week. Began 9 months into my TRT. Took 6 months to improve semen analysis numbers. Went from oligospermic (low number of soldiers) to perfectly normal. Balls are bigger than ever, which to begin with caused some Randy Marsh South Park style problems because they were hanging lower than usual. Body, and ball sack, have adapted to accommodate the boys since then. I'm not going to lie, having big balls feels pretty good.



should I have my doc up my dose to 600iu 3x a week rather than 2x a week for bigger balls.
What I was found through some reading was that for testicle size minimal dosing should work but for fertility Improvement that is where the higher doses come into play. 

we aren’t looking to have another child until next year but I figured it couldn’t hurt to get a head start plus yes I’ll admit I’d like to have my balls back to their normal size of course I wouldn’t mind larger lol


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 28, 2021)

Trump said:


> How much does hcg effect your estrogen?



It makes mine hard to control, its annoying.


----------



## Texan69 (Jan 28, 2021)

Deadhead said:


> It makes mine hard to control, its annoying.



are you typically prone to estrogen sides even without HCG?


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 28, 2021)

Anyone know typically at what dosage or length of cycle use with hCG before one might start to see leydig cell desensitization from the use of hCG or hMG?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 28, 2021)

hcg is a great product the best way to describe it would be 

stand in the shower open as brand new bottle of conditioner

quickly squeeze it as hard as you can till it hits the celling


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 28, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> are you typically prone to estrogen sides even without HCG?



Yes unfortunately


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 28, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> should I have my doc up my dose to 600iu 3x a week rather than 2x a week for bigger balls.
> What I was found through some reading was that for testicle size minimal dosing should work but for fertility Improvement that is where the higher doses come into play.
> 
> we aren’t looking to have another child until next year but I figured it couldn’t hurt to get a head start plus yes I’ll admit I’d like to have my balls back to their normal size of course I wouldn’t mind larger lol


I think your current regime is fine. Also, more frequency isn't required for higher doses. Quite the opposite in fact. 1000iu 2x week more effective than 650-700iu 3xweek. 

It's unwise to separate ball size from sperm production. You don't get a large factory with no manufacturing going on within it. Dosage is dictated by how long that factory has been operating, or how long its been offline. The longer its been offline, and the quicker you want to get it back online, the greater the investment required to get things moving. Contrast to being on cycle where the factory has always been operational but their is a risk of some upcoming turbulence requiring a bit of extra investment to ride it out - hence, 250iu 2x week does the job just fine. I like this metaphor. I hope you do to. 



Adrenolin said:


> Anyone know typically at what dosage or length of cycle use with hCG before one might start to see leydig cell desensitization from the use of hCG or hMG?


Leydig cell desensitization from hCG is total bullshit. It doesn't happen (hasn't been documented clinically in literally ever) unless you're dealing with ridiculous hypothetical extremes that nobody in this community is actually going to put into practice. Like 5,000iu EOD for months. Super high doses with super high frequency. Nobody is doing that, nobody is going to do that, and so - it's a non-issue.


----------



## Trump (Jan 28, 2021)

So what would be the best dose for a trt dose of test? Here the doses are ranging from 250iu twice a week up to 750iu twice a week


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Jan 28, 2021)

Trump said:


> So what would be the best dose for a trt dose of test? Here the doses are ranging from 250iu twice a week up to 750iu twice a week


250iu 2x week is for cycles. This has nothing to do with fertility (minimal impact over such a short time frame due to what I said above about how long spermatogenesis takes). It is simply to send a signal, a small signal, to keep your leydig cells active and online. The lack of response from leydig cells is the primary reason guys struggle to recover post-cycle.  

500iu 2x week is for TRT if you're starting both (hcG and T) at the same time. 

If you start hCG after TRT, not at the same time, then the dosing may need to be a little higher to compensate. How much higher depends on if you're in a hurry or not. Assuming not, then 600iu like Texan is doing is just as fine as the 750iu that I'm doing. Personal preference based on data (blood work, semen analysis, ball size, etc). You can lower the dose back down to 500iu 2xweek once your numbers are good. I chose not to because I don't see the need. I feel good and have zero negative sides. So, steady as she goes.

And, finally, for TRT patients who don't give a shit about ball size, ferility, etc - they don't need hCG at at all. Skip it.


----------



## Trump (Jan 28, 2021)

Thank you, it’s all about the ball size for me I had the snip


----------

